# Hilti UH-700



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

My makita hammer drill died yesterday - trigger finally went out, keyless chuck was slipping all the time. So....

...I just bought a Hilti UH-700 1/2" hammer drill today, which came with 5 masonry bits in the case. This is my first Hilti tool- very very pleased with it. Highly recommended. Plenty of ooomph, and extremely smooth. Almost no vibration whatsoever while in hammer mode. I seriously thought it wasn't working or something. Maybe my old hammer drill was just that bad. 


The rep gave me a nice hilti ball cap to add to my collection of tool paraphanelia!


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

It's hard to compare an inexpensive drill to a much more expensive drill.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

If you actually plan on drilling alot of concrete then return it and get the TE-2.

I tested out a UH-700 and I wasn't blown away, its a decent corded drill but its aimed more at wood and metal drilling....and maybe the occasional tapcon.


----------



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

Very true on the price comparison angle. As far as drilling concrete, most of the fasteners I put in are (at the largest) 1/4" tapcon or spax fasteners for bottom plates or shutter/window/door framing. If I had to do more than that or bigger holes I would have gotten the TE-2 for sure. Besides, I don't use the hammer drill day in and day out either.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Still if you are using it for mainly 1/4" tapcons get the TE2. At least try and SDS drill there is no comparison. 

I had the UH for a day, the bottom line was it was too bulky for running screws, too weak for running auger and self-feeding bits. There was also no features that made it stand out from a Makita, Milwaukee or Dewalt.


----------

